# Nachruf zum Arbermarathon! Wie hat es euch gefallen?



## htrider (25. Juli 2004)

Servus Leutz,
dann hätten wir mal wieder `n Marathoni geschafft. Mal ne Frage: Wie ists euch gegenagen und wie habt ihr den ganzen Arbermarathon gefunden.
Meiner Meinung nach war er ziemlich gut organisiert. Hat echt mächtig Spaß gemacht hier mitzufahren. Einzigster Wermutstropfen: Ein Sturz über ne scheißrutschige Wurzel. Gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dem Clicki gekommen. Puhh. 
Verpflegung war ziemlich gut meiner Meinung nach und im Zielbereich wars super. 
Bin die 60 (67km   ) gefahren und wollte mal wissen wie es euch bei der 120 km Tour gegangen ist. Wars recht anstrengend?  Wusste gar ned das wir in Regensburg Serpentinen haben (Letzter Anstieg auf der 60 km Strecke).
So nun gute Erholung und bis demnächst, Fritz.


----------



## Redman (25. Juli 2004)

bananenflanke schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leutz,
> dann hätten wir mal wieder `n Marathoni geschafft. Mal ne Frage: Wie ists euch gegenagen und wie habt ihr den ganzen Arbermarathon gefunden.
> Meiner Meinung nach war er ziemlich gut organisiert. Hat echt mächtig Spaß gemacht hier mitzufahren. Einzigster Wermutstropfen: Ein Sturz über ne scheißrutschige Wurzel. Gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dem Clicki gekommen. Puhh.
> Verpflegung war ziemlich gut meiner Meinung nach und im Zielbereich wars super.
> ...



Hi, 

also ich fand den Marathon echt klasse. Die Organisation hat mich sehr überzeugt und auch an den Verpflegungsstationen war alles bestens vorbereitet (lecker Melonen,Energiegels und Apfelschorle). Auch im Zielbereich hat mir alles sehr gut gefallen. Zur Strecke: Bin die 100km Strecke  
gefahrn, die sehr abwechslungsreich war und schöne Trails bot. Allerdings konnte man teilweise die blauen Richtungspfeile am Boden leicht übersehen und sich verfahren, wie es nem Kollegen von mir passiert is. Ansonsten fand ich die Strecke recht angenehm zu fahrn. "Anstrengend" is ja relativ, je nachdem wie man die Strecke gefahrn is, ich jedenfalls war danach schon "erschöpft", zumal ich mich beim Rückweg in Regensburg noch an ne Rennradgruppe drangehängt hab ! Ich war dann um 12:18Uhr im Ziel, hab mir ne Portion Nudeln und ne Apfelschorle geholt und im Biergarten relaxed! Das klasse Wetter hat dann den Rest zu nem gelungenem Tag beigetragen! Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei (hoff ich  )! 

Btw: bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htrider (25. Juli 2004)

Ach ja, auf die Fotos bin ich auch schon gespannt.
Wetter?!? Also das war echt traumhaft. Hab sogar nen Sonnenbrand an den Armen und  im Gesicht. war echt super.
Hab auch mal am Samstag vorbeigeschaut und mir ein weinig "Erwin und die Heckflossen" reingezogen. War natürlich gut wie immer. Sonntag dann schön Nudeln und a Bierschen. Ach ja, Red Bull mit Wasser ... das könnte fast mein neuer Favorit werden. Da hat dieser Messe/Verpflegungsstand schon was gebracht    Naja, wäre schön wen noch ein paar leute mal ihre Statements reinschreiben würden.
War die 100km Strecke denn wirklich 100 km? Die 60km Strecke war ca. 67km lang nach mehreren Meinungen. Aber das war dann schon gut so. 
Schöne Grüße, Fritz


----------



## Thomas_W (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,

die 100km Strecke waren knappe 99 km + 1685 hm.
Die Strecke war ganz nett und die Verpflegung einwandfrei.
Nur einmal kurz verfahren, da der blaue Pfeil (rechts abbiegen) fast nicht zu sehen war, bzw. genau dort eine schnelle Abfahrt war.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Joh (26. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Bin spontan auch die 100 km mitgefahren. Die Ausschilderung heuer war wesentlich besser als in den Vorjahren. Die Streckenwahl im Vergleich zum ersten Bike-Adventure allerdings etwas entschärft (eine fette Rampe zum Schluss wurde umfahren)..

Insgesamt eine schöne, gut organisierte Rundfahrt. In Anbetracht der Verpflegung und des Trikots wars das Startgeld auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Bonnie (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
da ihr noch Stimmen zum Marathon sucht, melde ich mich mal  

Bin die 60 km Runde mitgefahren, hatte aber im Ziel 71 Km auf dem Tacho. Ich bin mir zudem auch sicher, mich nicht!!! verfahren zu haben, denn die Beschilderung war echt in Ordnung. Nach den Berichten aus dem Vorjahr habe ich ja mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet.
Die Strecke war klasse, nur schade, dass man nie viel Höhenmeter am Stück macht. Man kann es halt nicht mit einem Marathon in den Bergen vergleichen.
Die Verpflegung war top und für sein Startgeld hat man richtig viel bekommen.
30  und dafür gab es Trikot+Riegel+Gutscheine+Essen+Trinken in Mengen!!!!
Einfach perfekt!  

Ich hoffe, dass die Teilnehmer, die sich fahrerisch und konditionell (der erste hatte sich schon bei der ersten Steigung nach 200m ausgepumpt übergeben, andere mussten schon beim ersten Schotteranstieg vom Rad) heillos überschätzten auch gut heimgekommen sind.

Mein Fazit: Ein sehr schöner Marathon


----------



## Zarzul (26. Juli 2004)

Also ich war auch dabei.    
Mir hats trotz eines heftigen Sturzes, bei dem mir sogar der Helm gebrochen ist super gefallen. Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungreich, es war von allem was dabei. 
Nicht so gut gefallen hat mir der erste Anstieg, bei dem einige, auch ich vom Rad steigen mussten und schieben, weil sich alles staute und es so langsam vorwärts ging, dass man fast vom Rad gefallen wäre. Hier sollte man evtl. für den ersten Anstieg einen breiteren Weg bevorzugen.
War Klasse,
Mfg Mojo Zarzul


----------



## Nero.Z (27. Juli 2004)

Servus Leute,
mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen, ich war auf der 100km Strecke unterwegs, Organisation, Verpflegung usw. fand ich sehr gut (s.o.), bei der Sache mit den Markierungs-Pfeilen kann ich zustimmen, das war aber nur an ganz wenigen Stellen der Fall und mir wurde gesagt, in den Jahren davor sei das um einiges schlimmer gewesen. Es hätten sich viel mehr Leute verfahren.

Also alles in allem würde ich das Prädikat "Empfehlenswert" vergeben.

Eine Bitte: könnt Ihr mir Eure Höhenprofile der 100 Km Strecke zum Vergleich schicken? Das wäre super, lt. HAC komme ich "nur" auf gut 1500 Hm anstatt 200 Hm. Ich würde mir gerne mal von Euch zum Vergleich was anschauen und tausche natürlich auch auf Wunsch.

[email protected]

Fett Merci im Voraus!

Kette rechts, Alex


----------

